# Moebius reissues the 4 window Seaview.



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

I noticed several of these on Ebay, so I went to the Moebius site, and sure enough, they have reissued the 4 window version.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am seeing the small 1/350 version listed but not the larger 1/128 version.


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

There is no picture but it's on there, at the bottom. 4 window TV version - $124.95 I wonder if there will be different artwork on the box?

http://www.clubmoebius.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=34


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

It's not really a secret. I've been taking preorders for while. More details at

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Seavie...-inch--9995--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_3259.html


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> It's not really a secret. I've been taking preorders for while. More details at
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Seavie...-inch--9995--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_3259.html


Pre-ordered one from you. Thanks.


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

Anyone know what improvements have been made ?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

From Steve:

http://culttvman.com/main/new-seaview-box-art-and-new-kit-announcements-from-moebius/


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

RonH said:


> Anyone know what improvements have been made ?


From what I remember one thing they did correct the Flying Sub hatch doors to the right curve instead of the impossible to roll compound curve.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

"Improved tooling for the front windows" ? Wonder what that entails. 
And a "launching missile part"? Didn't have that before. Must have borrowed a page from the 8 window kit for that feature.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Do you think we can see some pictures of those improvements?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, well, once again, that's nice for people who haven't bought the kit yet. I'm not buying another one and throwing the old one out.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

John P said:


> Yeah, well, once again, that's nice for people who haven't bought the kit yet. I'm not buying another one and throwing the old one out.


Procrastination pays off in so many ways! :tongue:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish they'd get off their asses and issue a proper original 8-window movie sub in 1/350. I think it's an atrocity what Irwin Allen did to a classic design for the TV series.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Owen E Oulton said:


> I wish they'd get off their asses and issue a proper original 8-window movie sub in 1/350. I think it's an atrocity what Irwin Allen did to a classic design for the TV series.


"Get off their asses"? "Atrocity"? Seriously??? Pretty strong words. 

Moebius doesn't owe you or any of us an explanation of their business strategy. If you want one so bad, "get off your ass" and kitbash it! 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

veedubb67 said:


> "Get off their asses"? "Atrocity"? Seriously??? Pretty strong words.
> 
> Moebius doesn't owe you or any of us an explanation of their business strategy. If you want one so bad, "get off your ass" and kitbash it!
> 
> ...


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=502746


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

"Get off their asses"? Yes. People have been demanding this for years and Moebius has turned a deaf ear to them. I have converted PL's kit by adding a plug to extend the hull. I will not buy the 4-window Moebius _Seaview _to convert to the 8-window, as I am on a fixed disability pension income. As for "atrocity", it's right up their with the repainting of the Star Trek _USS Enterprise_ studio model which has caused so much rancour.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

LOL - Whatever dude. You obviously know more about the model industry than Frank...

'DEMAND' - an insistent and peremptory request, made as if by right.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Moebius did a great version of the movie Seaview in 1/128. The changes in the new TV version release is the elimination of the two optional window frame styles so the windows are now molded into the upper nose piece, which eliminates a lot of filling and sanding in that area. The lower curve of the Flying Sub bay doors has not been changed. My guess is that would be a big, expensive piece of retooling. I wish someone would come up with good replacements for those pieces--I've been waiting for THAT for years. I don't blame Moebius--they inherited the original TV Seaview project from Playing Mantis and it was too far along to make major fixes, although they were able to tweak it into a fine kit. But the lower nose is a huge piece with complex geometry that would cost a bundle to retool. So come on, secondary market!


----------

